# Tahoe With 210Rs?



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Greetings oh knowledgeable ones! I'm wanting a new car, but need it to also be my tow vehicle. Would a Tahoe with factory towing package work for a 210rs? I've been trying to figure it out, but I'm confused by all the numbers.

Thanks for helping a girl out!

-Vicky


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You are going to need to know a few things first. You are going to need the year, engine, transmission, etc. for the Tahoe. You are also going to need the gross weight of the trailer. Go to this link http://www.trailerlife.com/trailer-towing-guides/ and choose the edition that matches the year of the Tahoe. Find the exact configuration of the Tahoe inside. There will be notes for engine, transmission, tow package, etc. This will give you the towing capacity of the Tahoe. The tow rating on the Tahoe needs to be larger than the gross weight of the 210RS. Here http://www.keystonerv.com/outback/#/specs is the link for current and former Outback trailers which will have the gross weight and tongue weight for the trailer. Prior model years are listed below the models for the current year. You will need to check the tongue weight listed for the 210RS and make sure it is less than the hitch weight allowed for the Tahoe.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the response. The Tahoe has a towing capacity of 8,400.

On the trailer, the hitch weight is 550. The gross weight (shipping plus carrying capacity, correct...?) is 7550.

I travel with one young kid and two dogs and with water tanks empty, so not a ton of extra load.

So it sounds close, but within limits?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The shipping weight, or dry weight, as it's sometimes called, is just that. The weight as it comes from the factory. On my trailer, that weight is 4710lb. That doesn't include anything inside the trailer, including propane(60lbs) and a battery(40lb).

The carrying capacity is the maximum weight of all the stuff you might put in the trailer. In my case the carrying capacity is 2290lb.

The combination of those 2 numbers is the maximum the trailer axles will handle. I always figured a rule of thumb is that I carry about 1000lbs of stuff in the trailer. It does add up faster than you think. However, that leaves you with a ~1200lb cushion before you hit your max weight.

So, for my trailer, I know it weighs about 5800lbs loaded up for a week camping trip. This is an actual weight weighed on a truck scale. This is with empty black and grey tanks, and maybe 1/4 tank in the fresh water. My trucks tow limit is 9200lbs, so I'm within the limits for my truck.

So, it looks like the Tahoe will handle it, if you don't load too much gear in the Tahoe.

You will need a weight distributing, anti-sway hitch of some type and a brake controller. I like the Equilizer brand hitch and the Prodegy controller, but there are others out there just as good also.

What year is your 21RS? They have been getting taller and taller over the years, and that greatly affects how the trailer will pull(frontal area drag).

Even though it looks like I should be able to pull mine with no problems with my truck, I DO know it's there when I'm towing it. Not terrible, but I know I'm pulling something, especially in a strong crosswind. I attribute it to how tall my trailer is, especially compared to my previous one, which weighed about 1000lbs less, and was not near as tall as my current one.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Stumpy75 said:


> The shipping weight, or dry weight, as it's sometimes called, is just that. The weight as it comes from the factory. On my trailer, that weight is 4710lb. That doesn't include anything inside the trailer, including propane(60lbs) and a battery(40lb).
> 
> The carrying capacity is the maximum weight of all the stuff you might put in the trailer. In my case the carrying capacity is 2290lb.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! I have the equalizer set up on the F150, but the other half gets that truck in the divorce, but I get the trailer! Will probably get that set up again. It's a 2012, and is tall. I usually only toe over the mountains once a year and I'm fine with a nice, slow trip. I'm getting the max trailering package, which has the brake system integrated, so hopefully that's good enough but I'll have to look into it more. Thanks again for the response!! Happy camping.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

And by toe, I mean tow....


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Most integrated towing systems now work pretty good. I bought my truck used, and it did not include the integrated package, and I wish it had it. It's just easier to use and is all built in...

As long as you take your time while towing (or maybe toeing the line...), and enjoy the countryside, you should be fine, IMHO...

Have FUN out there!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Shipping weight and dry weight are two different things... Dry weight is totally fictitious and doesn't include the weight of options, awning and any stuff you load inside, a dry trailer... The shipping weight is the weight of the trailer when it left the manufacture, included in this weight is any options, awning, propane tanks (empty) etc.. In some cases it will also include a generic 50lbs for a battery .. Yes use the CCC (Cargo Carrying Capacity) and the shipped weight to come up with the GVWR if you can't find it listed, should be a sticker inside one of the cabinet doors that lists all the weights..


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Have you considered using RV Tow Check to obtain the realistic towing capacity?


----------

